# Apple Cider Vinegar



## lovinglife (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone feeding ACV to their milk goats?  I hear it is good for them, they love it and seems to improve condition...


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 11, 2013)

I have not yet, but probably will, if i can remember it. I think ACV is good for everything.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 12, 2013)

The lady I am getting my Guernseys from uses it, said their condition improved and lowers the somatic cell count (mastitis), so I figure I will too...


----------



## lapiloto (Feb 12, 2013)

I put it in their water a few times a week. Heard it is good for several things, maybe even urinary issues in wethers.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have water running out to the barn, so I fill up gallon sized jugs of water and stack 'em up.
I put about a 1/4 tsp of ACV in each jug.
I use this water for all of my chickens and sheep.
Can't say that I noticed any 'difference' but it doesn't hurt to add it.


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 12, 2013)

We have automatic waters - I think they hold 5 gallons water.  We add two cups each week to the waterer.  I think it helps with a lot of things and I have never had any UC problems with my bucks.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for the replys, do you use the one with the "Mother" or just plain ACV?


----------



## Harbisgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

I think any ACV will do, but I use ACV with the mother since I figure the live cultures will have more bang for your buck. No pun intended.

I go through alot of ACV so I make my own. It's super easy. I also have automatic waterers that hold 5 gallons. I keep a jug of ACV nearby and once a week I just dump some in. don't measure it out - I just dump it in. Probalby somewhere around 1/2. 

It has wonderful benefits - I'm sure a google search would provide you with more details but I do know that it is very good for you/your animals immune system and digestion. All fermented food products are wonderful for you. The improved digestion allows the animal to take in more nutrients from the food which improves their condition as well as reduces the amount of feed (and even less if you use fermented feed). It also raises the acidity in their intestines which makes it inhospitable for parasites and nasties.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, that sounds great, going to add that to my list of must do's.  Years ago I never did all this special stuff for my goats, so I am expecting awesome healthy goats!  Kelp, now I never heard of that before, but yep its going in the feeder also....I think they might eat better than I do...


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 12, 2013)

Been thinking about using it but my dogs drink the same water as the goats. Will it hurt them?


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 12, 2013)

Dogs should be fine, probably good for them.


----------



## Stormyknitter (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know any creature it's not good for, quite honestly.  The dogs get a teensy amount in their 1-quart water bowl.  Cats ditto.  Goats have 5-gallon buckets just now, and get about an ounce a day.  Chickens have a 3-gallon waterer and get about half that.  Seems to work.  What's this about making your own???  How do I learn to do that?


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 14, 2013)

I did a google search on making your own, sounds really easy, plus there are several ways.  I am thinking I will just buy ACV and add some "Mother" from my organic ACV and let it grow then use from that.  The "Mother" has most of the benefits.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Feb 14, 2013)

I feed it to my dogs and cats too. And me  

Thats how I started. I just used a 5 gallon (food grade) bucket, filled it with apple cider, then dumped in a bottle of Braggs. Takes longer this way, rather than buying a stronger SCOBY, but it got the job done. Just make sure to use UNPASTEURIZED apple cider. Otherwise all the nature enzymes and bacteria will be dead and it won't work. I think most people - myself included - used frozen concentrate since it isn't required for frozen juice to be pasteurized. Just make sure to read the labels to make sure though, because some brands do pasteurize their frozen concentrate anyway.


----------



## goatsintheopen (Feb 15, 2013)

Very interesting makes a lot of sense.  

Though,  I would of NEVER thought to add Apple Cider Vinegar to our animals waterers because Im a "in the box" kinda person. 

  Thanks for the information!  think I'll be getting a couple jugs today


----------



## flylo (Feb 15, 2013)

This probably has been proven wrong but I used ACV in my does' water tubs, especially just prior to breeding season. We always had MANY more baby doelings born than buck kids and I attributed it to the vinegar in their water. 
The theory was that the 'buck semen' is always first to hit the doe when breeding occurs. The ACV the doe drinks has helped wash out the area, killing off the early semen. This allows the pokey 'doe semen' to arrive in good health and ready to turn into a baby doeling. I can see a lot of reasons why that should be an old wives tale, but I do know it worked for me!

Besides it being overall beneficial, when they need to be hauled to strange places, the ACV helps mask any different tastes in the new water, making them more willing to drink it.

So far, my chickens don't really care for it, and since they free range during the day, they have access to more water sources than I provide so I'm not treating their water. Tho in the summer, I think it does help with the bug (especially fly) populations. 

Last year I had 2 Longhorn bulls corralled fairly close to the house and to the feed room. They weren't especially friendly so I 'might not have been' as diligent in cleaning out their manure as I should have been. I did keep their water vinegared and it kept the flies down noticeably. That hay and manure has sat ever since last July so it's well rotted and is a wonderful addition to my raised beds. (All good things come to those who wait, even if it is only rotted cow manure <G>!)

One thing I always did with my pregnant does was to clip the hair on their tails just prior to kidding. Yucky - Butt syndrome once they kid, otherwise, and it seemed to last for weeks. Didn't hurt anything, but staring at them 2x per day while milking wasn't very pleasant. I also shaved their udders, especially the rear portion as they filled with milk just to keep the drainage from sticking to them. (If you hand milk and strain it, there are just some things you don't want in there to begin with.)

flylo


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

There is "some" evidence that suggest that female sperm can cope better with a more acidic environment, as well as a higher temperature.  BUT it is very very limited evidence and drinking ACV would not change the acidity of the vagina (a flush might but that could cause other issues).   

I wish there was a Mythbuster's Farm Episode for this and other things I have heard along the way (cayenne pepper makes chickens lay more for example).


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 20, 2013)

A friend of mine told me how to stretch the organic ACV with the mother. You put about 1/4 cup in a quart glass jug,fill the jug with plain vinegar, put a coffee filter on it and screw down the ring. Put it in a dark place for a few weeks and there you go.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to learn how to make ACV...any good recipes you all use?  Will have to google this.


----------



## Ranchhandok (Mar 25, 2013)

How interesting!  Another thing to research. I'm going to start this with all of my animals.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 1, 2013)

ACV shouldn't hurt your dogs. I have used distilled vinegar for years in my watering troughs for the goats. They will drink more water because they love the taste of the vinegar. The vinegar keeps algae from growing in the water troughs during the summer and warm months. There's an old wives tale that says if you use vinegar in the drinking water of your does, they will have a higher % of doelings to bucklings during kidding season. I use 1 gallon of white distilled vinegar to 100 gallons of water in my water tank year round. Sometimes I go as high as 1 and 1/2 gallons of vinegar in the hottest parts of summer. I think the vinegar also helps make a more acidic environment for the stomach worms and helps combat them.


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 17, 2013)

I searched acne and someone mentioned using apple cider vinegar as a toner, but I would really like to hear how that works before I try it. Also, if it makes me smell like vinegar all day. :0


----------



## FarmScapeGirl (May 7, 2013)

ACV is just plain awesomeness.  I use it for just about everything.  Even down to conditioning my own hair with it.  All our waterers get a good sized "splash" every other day.  I've heard, not sure though, that it also acts as a good internal mosquito and fly repellent for horses.  Either way, all my critters (except one very picking old gelding) love it.


----------



## Martin's Grove (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to try using the vinegar for my goats water. How soon can you safely put vinegar in baby chicks water? I figure if they develop a taste for it young then it shouldn't be a problem to get them to drink it as adults.


----------



## FarmScapeGirl (May 10, 2013)

Martin's Grove said:
			
		

> I'm going to try using the vinegar for my goats water. How soon can you safely put vinegar in baby chicks water? I figure if they develop a taste for it young then it shouldn't be a problem to get them to drink it as adults.


My chicks don't get it till about 12 - 18 weeks when they get moved out into the main run.  Only because there are weekers and up in the smaller runs.  I'm sure they can have it earlier, just not sure how early.


----------



## Martin's Grove (May 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## farmgirl01 (May 13, 2013)

Everyone gets it here a few times a week.


----------



## Harbisgirl (May 13, 2013)

I heard that it is good to give to new chicks as well - helps prevent pasty butt. I've never had that problem but I've been prepared. I usually start mine on ACV in their water at about 6 weeks. Until then they are on chick electrolytes anyway so it seems like an overkill


----------



## Martin's Grove (May 13, 2013)

I've been giving my 2 week old chicks a blend of vitamins, electrolytes & probiotics. It's called Rooster Booster. It's for poultry of all ages. Seems to be working well.


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 4, 2013)

Apple Cider vinegar is used for so many things. I wouldn't be surprised....


----------

